# Oyster Creek 11 March



## FishinFiend (Mar 13, 2008)

Fished Oyster Creek early morning Tuesday. Caught 5 shorts up to 25 inches. The guy fishing next to me caught 6. There was one keeper I saw caught right off the bridge on a pink Finess Jig. All fish I caught were between 6:30 am and 7:10am. I used a white berkely gulp! Jerk Shad on a Lunker City Finess Jig head. The other guy next to me had a simple 1/2 oz. white jig head and white mister twister combo. I went back later that night with a friend and we each caught a short at about 10pm. Hope you guys get out there get the rust off your reels!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family and thanks for the report.


----------



## FishinFiend (Mar 13, 2008)

*Back Again Oyster Creek*

I went back to Oyster Creek last night around 945. There was a guy on the bridge who caught a huge Striper on clam. I'd say about 20lbs. My buddy caught 2 shorts and I hooked into a giant. He pulled hard and splashed harder for about 10 seconds then my lure popped out. I cant stop thinking about that fish man!!....definitely would have been my biggest ever. I'll get em next time though. Anyone ever eat fish from there? I'm a little skeptical about those power plant fish. Maybe the Simpsons have a little to do with that!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Great report!! Looks like them stripers are hitting pretty well there. Where is the exact location of Oyster Creek? I will be coming from Route 18.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

have the crowds calm down yet???
i went a few time last week and it was silly way to many people.
that place is nothing like it useto be.
i had a house down street a few years back.
it was not unheard of to catch 50 plus bass most shorts around sunset.
now you realy dont get that many.
its a great place to get the fealing back in to the pole lol.
hay next time you go i might see ya im in a white work van and probly the only one you will see testing my wood plugs off the brige lol.
you can get some moster week fish in that place also.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> Great report!! Looks like them stripers are hitting pretty well there. Where is the exact location of Oyster Creek? I will be coming from Route 18.


just south of toms river on route 9


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the report and keep on fishin....

Rich


----------



## FishinFiend (Mar 13, 2008)

smitty919 said:


> have the crowds calm down yet???
> i went a few time last week and it was silly way to many people.
> that place is nothing like it useto be.
> i had a house down street a few years back.
> ...


I havnt really experienced any crowd to speak of but I've only been 3 times this year and it was either really late or before daylight. That would be nice if I could get a 50 bass day but highly inlikely. I usually drive my Black Acura CL but may take the Expedition or Legend next time. I'd love to see how those wood plugs work. I'm sure I'll run in to you some time. My name is Coop by the way.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

FishinFiend said:


> I havnt really experienced any crowd to speak of but I've only been 3 times this year and it was either really late or before daylight. That would be nice if I could get a 50 bass day but highly inlikely. I usually drive my Black Acura CL but may take the Expedition or Legend next time. I'd love to see how those wood plugs work. I'm sure I'll run in to you some time. My name is Coop by the way.



give me a shout next time you think you will be going and i will see f i can meet up with ya.
i went today for a little bit and nothing going on so i started to play with more plugs lol....

[email protected]


----------



## FishinFiend (Mar 13, 2008)

smitty919 said:


> give me a shout next time you think you will be going and i will see f i can meet up with ya.
> i went today for a little bit and nothing going on so i started to play with more plugs lol....
> 
> [email protected]


Hey Smitty, I will be at Oyster Creek tonight around 8pm. Maybe I'll see ya there. I'll be in the light brown skinned guy in Desert Camo pants and black fleece Jacket. Laters, Coop


----------

